# Again my response has been deleted



## TJSmith (Nov 16, 2015)

The Nazi's on this forum have again deleted a reasonable response solely because I used the mention of the OGR forum.

Why do you people put up with this.

My posting and anyone one else's should not be censored unless they violate US Federal Laws.

This is not over.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

TJSmith said:


> This is not over.


This is over. There is no post deleted, you are imagining things!

A complete record of all your posts is attached for the last few months, including any that were deleted. Please point out the deleted one that refers to the bridge.

The reason the other people "put up with all this" is there is no *this*. You seem to have a personal vendetta with me for reasons I can't really fathom, and you see things that aren't there.

There's no prohibition about mentioning OGR here, I've done it myself a number of times. Yes, I'm a member over at OGR and here as well. It's called a free country, you should really try it. 



> My posting and anyone one else's should not be censored unless they violate US Federal Laws.


You really should read the Forum Rules as well, you did agree to them when you joined.


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

John is a stand up guy and great moderator. Keep up the great work John!


----------



## Nikola (Jun 11, 2012)

What's OGR?


----------



## Ace (Mar 30, 2016)

Nikola said:


> What's OGR?


It's a train forum which some of us no longer participate in because of the censorship, among other things. Try Google ...


----------



## Nikola (Jun 11, 2012)

Ace said:


> It's a train forum which some of us no longer participate in because of the censorship, among other things. Try Google ...


If we Googled everything there would be no Forums at all. A Forum is a place for like-minded individuals to discuss stuff.

If you disagree with that approach, which I personally espouse, don't feel compelled to reply. :dunno:


----------



## Ace (Mar 30, 2016)

TJSmith said:


> The Nazi's on this forum have again deleted a reasonable response solely because I used the mention of the OGR forum.
> 
> Why do you people put up with this.
> 
> ...


Your responses don't sound reasonable when you refer to certain people as Nazi. The quorum seek to maintain decorum in the forum.


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

GRJohn,
If you have a real need to delete a post it is OK to delete one or two of mine because they are just posted so I can see my name on the forum anyway.


----------



## Ace (Mar 30, 2016)

Wisdom of Yesudas


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

This is a wonderful forum... When you start out with a sentence calling people here Nazi's, expect bad things to happen... BUT... even that post wasn't deleted,lol... Keep up the great work John, and everyone else.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

Nikola said:


> What's OGR?


They're referring to a forum sponsored by the people who own the O-Gauge Railroading (OGR) magazine.

The magazine and forum use sponsorship and advertising for revenue. Because of that, some members have noticed censorship of posts that the forum leadership have determined to be not in their best interest.

Many OGR forum members have made their way over here, only to find a much more relaxed attitude.


----------



## Peter Herron (Jun 30, 2015)

*The Letters N K were used...............*

...........on another forum to describe the OGR forum and when I asked what they stood for the reply was North Korea! I had posts deleted there and when I wrote to ask why they were, THAT post was deleted as well! 

I check in there now and again and if I want to contribute something to a post I send a PM to that poster only.

This does not happen here...............

Peter


----------



## Panther (Oct 5, 2015)

I find at times I get in a hurry to write a response, and in my haste, have actually forgotten to click on the "Submit Reply". 
It is easy to do if you are emotional at the time you write your response.

Dan


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

Panther said:


> I find at times I get in a hurry to write a response, and in my haste, have actually forgotten to click on the "Submit Reply".
> It is easy to do if you are emotional at the time you write your response.
> 
> Dan


I've done that several times.
Even twice in a row.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Sounds like operator error feeding a persecution complex to me.

Perhaps Mr. Smith and ED-RRR should start their own forum, where EVERY post has to be an attack on someone else, and the administrators are required to discriminate against certain users.

Personally, I'll stick to this one. Moderation is fair, and with a light touch, and the members (with rare exceptions) are civil and helpful.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

rogruth said:


> I've done that several times.
> Even twice in a row.


I have accidentally hit the "back" button on my browser (or my tablet) and deleted in-process posts more often than I can count.


----------



## RonthePirate (Sep 9, 2015)

When a post is removed, there is usually some serious thought about it first.
Is it wrong for this thread?
Is it racist?
Is it political?
Many other things.

In other words, it's not something taken lightly. I own a website, with a very large forum so I am understanding of both sides of the story.
And over 20,000 members are hard to keep up on. That's why I have excellent moderators.
In fact, John, want another job? :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## J.C. (Dec 24, 2016)

CTValleyRR said:


> I have accidentally hit the "back" button on my browser (or my tablet) and deleted in-process posts more often than I can count.


thought I was the only one that had senior moments like that.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

RonthePirate said:


> In fact, John, want another job? :laugh: :laugh:


No thanks, I'm thinking of quitting this one!


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

I've had a few incidents of my responses not posting, but no biggie. 
Am I the only one that PM's the mods once in a while just to say hi? I thought we were all here because we play with trains, and enjoy it! Nazis? Really?


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

Sounds like what we in the computer field refer to as a PEBCAK error...

Problem Exists Between Chair And Keyboard


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

With the implied threat I would like to suggest that wonderful tool called the............


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Unfortunately( for us), your last post made it on.....


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

Panther said:


> I find at times I get in a hurry to write a response, and in my haste, have actually forgotten to click on the "Submit Reply".
> It is easy to do if you are emotional at the time you write your response.
> 
> Dan


I think Panther hit the nail on the head. I have done that a few times and it can be a pain to type it again if it was a long one.
Maybe through the cuffs on this, it has played out.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Not sure what happened to the post, only that none of us deleted it, that's pretty plain from the message history. No post gets permanently deleted, they're only "soft" deleted and can rise from the dead like the Phoenix with a click of the mouse. A mod or admin can do a search on a user's posts and see all the posts, deleted or not.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Wow,TJSMith, thanks for identifying yourself as someone I want to avoid.


----------



## Nikola (Jun 11, 2012)

highvoltage said:


> They're referring to a forum sponsored by the people who own the O-Gauge Railroading (OGR) magazine.
> 
> The magazine and forum use sponsorship and advertising for revenue. Because of that, some members have noticed censorship of posts that the forum leadership have determined to be not in their best interest.
> 
> Many OGR forum members have made their way over here, only to find a much more relaxed attitude.


Thank you.


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

TJSmith said:


> The Nazi's on this forum have again deleted a reasonable response solely because I used the mention of the OGR forum.
> 
> Why do you people put up with this.
> 
> ...


This must all be in your head. John and the rest of the administration/moderation team do a hell of a good job in here. For you to start hurling derogatory terms like the above is totally unwarranted, as well as completely immature. If it's so bad here, leave and go elsewhere.

This place is too awesome to be ruined by the likes of you.

-J.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

I was unhappy with the OGR forum and left. It sounds like you should do the same here.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Sounds like the lesson here is an application of Hanlon's Razor: "Never attribute to malice that which is adequately explained by stupidity or carelessness."


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

CTValleyRR said:


> "Never attribute to malice that which is adequately explained by stupidity or carelessness."


I like that one, never heard of it before.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

CTValleyRR said:


> Sounds like the lesson here is an application of Hanlon's Razor: "Never attribute to malice that which is adequately explained by stupidity or carelessness."





gunrunnerjohn said:


> I like that one, never heard of it before.


Here's one I like: Those who attempt to make things completely foolproof frequently fail to account for the ingenuity of a complete fool.
I don't remember where I heard it.


----------



## fcwilt (Sep 27, 2013)

Hi,

There is another forum I visit that has a problem with posts to the same topic that occur at the same time.

On more than one occasion I have read the last post and responded to it only to see someone else's post appearing.

Posting a second time works.

Some sort of timing thing.

Frederick


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

flyboy2610 said:


> Here's one I like: Those who attempt to make things completely foolproof frequently fail to account for the ingenuity of a complete fool.
> I don't remember where I heard it.


The one I use is similar...

*It is impossible to make anything foolproof because fools are so ingenious.*

Here's a List of Unattributed Quotes, and I see my fool one is on the list, so someone thought it up for me.


----------



## Nikola (Jun 11, 2012)

Feel free to delete this reply as I have nothing to add.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nikola said:


> Feel free to delete this reply as I have nothing to add.


The best one yet...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I think we've about covered the topic.


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

Plus the OP hasn't been back since he planted that gem firmly on our doorstep.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Yep, time to close this one, I think any notion that the first post was factual has been debunked.


----------

